# معادلات جاهزة لصناعه الاسفنج



## edrismo (20 مايو 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء ارجوا المساعدة فانا املك جميع معادلات صناعه الاسفنج وقد استلمتها من صديق يقيم بالصين واريد المساعدة فى تطبيقها على ارض الواقع فهل اجد الماء العذب بعد ما تعبت من كثرة الترحال
مع التحيه


----------



## hygicap (27 مايو 2012)

السلم عليك هل يمكن أن ترسل لي المعادلات جزاك الله خيرا [email protected]


----------



## Emad Ha (12 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
ممكن ترسل لي المعادلات لو سمحت وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## على عبد السميع (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت لو تضع هذه المعادلات لكى تعم الفائده على الجميع 

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mrfh (18 سبتمبر 2012)

لوعندك استعداد للشراكة 01061105959


----------



## w_gohary73 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد موضوع عن صناعه الفوم


----------



## sylytk (22 مايو 2013)

ارجو الحصول على تركيب اسفنج البودرة المائية بشكل عملى لو تحب نشتغل سوا ارجو التواصل م / صبرى موبايل 01202222443


----------



## ابوكيان (26 نوفمبر 2014)

اسلام عليكم من يريد معادله تصنيع الاسغنج


----------



## wnega164 (4 يناير 2015)

ابوكيان قال:


> اسلام عليكم من يريد معادله تصنيع الاسغنج


أنا أريدها إذا تكرمت


----------



## ibrahimaytaroun (16 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
اذا امكن ان ترسل لي المعادلات على الايميل [email protected]
جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## spotcolor (3 يناير 2018)

للرفع


----------

